

Apple Races to Keep Ahead of Rivals - physcab
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/05/technology/companies/05apple.html?_r=1&hp

======
JunkDNA
I know this is going to make me sound like a fanboy, but I find the article
title amusing. The idea that Apple is "racing" to keep ahead of rivals and
feeling the heat is a bit silly. Only recently, a full _two_ years after the
original iPhone, are we seeing devices that anyone could really consider
competitive with it. Anyone familiar with Apple's culture knows that they have
not all been sitting on the beach drinking their Corona's this whole time. If
the past is any guide, they've been ruthlessly executing their R&D and product
development strategies.

~~~
quantumhobbit
"If the past is any guide, they've been ruthlessly executing their R&D and
product development strategies."

I read that as "they've been ruthlessly executing their R&D and product
developers". But now that Steve Jobs is back at Apple either could be true.

------
jemmons
"If they start making products people don’t want, and start losing users, then
Apple’s strategy will run into problems."

s/Apple's strategy/any company anywhere/

~~~
raganwald
I was also going to jump on that line. besides its lack of insight, what I
dislike about such lines is that they cast doubt on the company without any
basis whatsoever. I'm always reading these kinds of things: _If Microsoft can
find the right combination of features, price, design, distribution,
marketing, and coolness, Zune may supplant iPod as the it-gift this Christmas
and Apple will be in trouble._ WTF!?

~~~
berntb
I think the comment was trying to say "If Apple fails to live up to its
incredible standard".

That is a point, since Apple earn its money from unique usability values --
and it isn't obvious it will manage to continue doing that.

You really expect better from NY Times than from e.g. _me_ , but it was a
quote from some economist...

------
TweedHeads
AAPL was on their 70s in january, they're closing today at 145.

Almost doubled!

